# after update to 11.1, libcrypt.so.7 not found



## MMacD (Feb 10, 2018)

I ran `freebsd-update upgrade -r 11-RELEASE` and the repeated calls to `freebsd-update install`.  As expected, it said I'd to rebuild all the apps and utilities.  But, when I tried to get `pkg` to do that, it said everything was good.  I don't see how that could be true, but okay.  Short of purging all the packages, I don't know how to force it to upgrade them when it thinks they're already fine.

So with skeptical fingers crossed I tried bringing up `xorg` but that failed because libcrypt.so.7 isn't installed.  Why would it not be installed?  

I really hate upgrading because it has never actually worked without some failure that can't be fixed without causing other failures, eventually driving me mad and causing me to reinstall from scratch as being the lesser evil.

So should I just give up now and start a scratch install, or is there a simpler way out of this?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 10, 2018)

MMacD said:


> As expected, it said I'd to rebuild all the apps and utilities.  But, when I tried to get `pkg` to do that, it said everything was good.


You don't use pkg for that, instead you'd use a utility such as ports-mgmt/portmaster. For example: `# portmaster -Rfa`, that would rebuild all currently installed ports.

But if you should use this or not depends entirely on how you installed the software in the first place. If you installed packages instead of ports then this step wouldn't be required. So: if you used `# pkg install` to install your software vs. (for example) running `# make install clean` in the appropriate Port directory (somewhere in /usr/ports).


----------



## obsigna (Feb 11, 2018)

See handbook chapter *23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade*

So you could use `# pkg-static upgrade -f` instead of portmaster.


----------



## MMacD (Feb 15, 2018)

I mostly used pkg, but there were a few exceptions where I built from ports.  But `pkg-static upgrade -f`  seems to have done the job.   I had to rebuild the nvidia driver, and my attempt to build php72-extensions didn't work (an apparently-longstanding problem with the patches to onigarumi or whatever its name is).


----------



## obsigna (Feb 15, 2018)

MMacD said:


> I mostly used pkg, but there were a few exceptions where I built from ports.  But `pkg-static upgrade -f`  seems to have done the job.   I had to rebuild the nvidia driver, and my attempt to build php72-extensions didn't work (an apparently-longstanding problem with the patches to onigarumi or whatever its name is).


It's called devel/oniguruma now. And everybody ran into the same problem with it, once it no more wanted to be named  oniguruma6 but simply oniguruma. The solution is pretty easy:
`# pkg delete -f oniguruma6`
`# pkg install oniguruma`


----------

